# Silverstone GP Parking Fine Help



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

I was at Silverstone yesterday and every car was ushered into the big fields to park so i followed suit. I came back to my car at the end of the day to find that i had a parking fine on the window, strange to see but looking around 1 in 3 had them aswell. Now there was no mention of payment by marshals, no signs and no paying stations anywhere. I drove over to a marshal at on the way out and asked were we where meant to pay and how come we had not been advised of this he just thrust a bit of paper in my hand and looked away 

Basically it says that i was to call a number and pay over the phone a fee of £30 to park for the day and if not i would be fined £60 (£30 if i pay within 14days).

It seems like this should of been given to us before we got into the car park 

It seems that there was a few issues in 2009 but has anyone advise on these at all? I plan on emailing them today (strange there is no number to call them) but seems a big con to me!

I have been told to ignore it but i wasnt in my car as its being repaired but i was in a courtesy car and dont want them to pay it and come after me.

Any advise?

Ticket below -



















Kev


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Sounds dodgy to me, why only a few got these? What did the others have in their car to prevent a ticket?

What was the bit of paper the marshal thrust at you?

Quick Google and they were at it last year too

http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=2600273


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I wouldn't pay especially if there were no signs etc.

Have a read here mate, same sort of situation...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=223106&highlight=parking+fine


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Ive had the same ticket from the exact same company down in Dundee. I done a bit of research and you "DONT" need to pay it. You only need to pay tickets from councils, not random firms plucking a number out thin air.
Martin Lewis has a website that is very helpful with this type of thing. I was receiving numerous letters with the mount tripling, then they went to a solicitors where they threatened to come to the house. This was October 2009. It's a bullying tactic, hoping that you pay but no need. I could try find the link if you want.

http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=1583539


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Why no telephone number ring silverstone see what they say looks doggie


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Send them a letter back with a charge of £60 for touching your motor


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

You have no contract with them. Unless there were signs clearly stating what Silverstone Circuits Ltd.'s terms of usage for the car park were *before you entered the car park* and plastered all around as soon as you enter the car park then IMHO it is unenforceable.

Vinci Park Services are agents for Silverstone Circuits Ltd. so I'd deal directly with the latter as under agency law, 9/10 the principal (SCL) will be liable for their agent's (VPS) actions.

Do they have evidence that it was your vehicle there?

Effing scammers upsetting normal folk really gets my goat.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

cheers guys

ive called Silverstone and they have told me i need to email all my details in to them at [email protected] regards the issue but apparently there was a big sign saying you had to pay at the EXIT of the car park.................... I never spotted a thing TBH and i was looking for somewhere to pay as was my mrs!

Think im not going to bother emailing as i dont want them to have all my details etc as at the moment they dont have anything on me what so ever.


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

I've just had a dig through the research I did when I defended and won my case.

This section may be of help:

With any contract that contains punitive terms, in order for it to be enforceable then there has to be produced irrefutable evidence that those terms were communicated between the two parties and accepted before the contract came into being.

A big sign on the exit of the car park is, as far as I can see from what you have disclosed in this thread, post contractual (as you have already entered the car park) and therefore unenforceable.

If there was an identical sign outside the car park or immediately on entry then that complicates matters a little bit.

However, as SCL appears to have already accepted the signs are on the exit then they have a very weak argument.

Tell them (in a nice way) to bend over and stick their fine right up their starfish.


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

You dont need to pay it!


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

If I remember right, you don't need to pay it. Private parking charges don't mean anything and they are just trying it on. They cannot enforce them as there's no law to pay, unless it's council owned. 
Happy days. :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Method Man said:


> I've just had a dig through the research I did when I defended and won my case.
> 
> This section may be of help:
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the infomation. If i get any fines can you pm me your address to invoice you :lol: (thats a joke btw!)

If i could get through to them i would tell them as i think alot of people are calling


----------



## Dave3066 (Apr 14, 2011)

Don't pay, don't even respond to it. They have no legal grounding for charging and no-one has ever been taken to court over one of these private parking charges. They rely solely on people getting scared and paying. The MoneySavingExpert site and forum is great for this kind of thing.

Don't pay and don't even respond to any letters they might send you 

:thumb:

Dave


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeap as above, ignore!!!! Or if you want to make sure, write across the ticket in Red Ink (at a 45 degree angle) - 'No Contract, Refused for Cause', take a photocopy and return the copy by recorded delivery.
Similarly works for council tickets (must return it within 72 hours iirc)!!!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ill do that today then.

My only worry as i said is that it is a courtesy car not my own. Ive had a read of this aswell -

http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=2600273

Im going to contact the company the hire is through today to see what they say


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

File it. Never pay them unless they're council or police issue.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Kev_mk3 said:


> Ill do that today then.
> 
> My only worry as i said is that it is a courtesy car not my own. Ive had a read of this aswell -
> 
> ...


Definitely contact them ASAP, tell them not to authorise any payment & that the ticket is fraudulant! Send them a 'Notice' not to pay & that you are not liable (sign & date it) etc etc. Get a name and any details of the person you've spoken to because they'll just pay it & pass it on to you with admin charges!!!!


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

bigmc said:


> File it. Never pay them unless they're council or police issue.


As far as i understand, even council & police tickets are not fines. There are 'Notices' of fines & only become fines once it goes to court and the court rules in favour of the police/council.
Up to that point they are just 'offers' to contract & like any contract you have the right to refuse it (using the correct procedure of contract law).
NO contract can be enforced without the 2 parties AGREEING to it!!!

:thumb:


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Just bin it, its a con!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

contacted the hire company who have added notes to the affect of "dont pay its a scam" to the account. Got the guys full name, ext number, direct number the works and he agrees dont pay. Only issue is they have my card details so fingers crossed dont take the funds lol :lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

If you're not using the card much call and get it stopped, I wouldn't trust them not to pay it.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

I was up there on the 9th and noticed loads of these on the floor! I also tried to figure out why people were getting them? 

Didn't seem to make any sense


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Kev_mk3 said:


> contacted the hire company who have added notes to the affect of "dont pay its a scam" to the account. Got the guys full name, ext number, direct number the works and he agrees dont pay. Only issue is they have my card details so fingers crossed dont take the funds lol :lol:


Well if you're paying by credit card i guess you can charge back as you have not authorised it (and you have it noted down)? I think you may even have some protection with debit cards.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

technically just thinking its my mastercard i used so that will help me also i believe.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Tomm said:


> I was up there on the 9th and noticed loads of these on the floor! I also tried to figure out why people were getting them?
> 
> Didn't seem to make any sense


agreed it was madness


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

kh904 said:


> Well if you're paying by credit card i guess you can charge back as you have not authorised it (and you have it noted down)? I think *you may even have some protection with debit cards*.


Only VISA debit cards as far as I am aware


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

01908 672760 is the Vinci, Mk office phone number.

I dont understand why if thats where you were told to park that you get a ticket.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ive confirmed everything with the hire company and written a letter of the same to them which has been sent signed delivery to confirm it all to cover my backside.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

mkv said:


> 01908 672760 is the Vinci, Mk office phone number.
> 
> I dont understand why if thats where you were told to park that you get a ticket.


thats the number on the ticket - the same number thats been engaged all day


----------



## G900GTI (May 20, 2007)

Only issue is they have my card details so fingers crossed dont take the funds lol :lol:[/QUOTE]

Phone your bank and tell them you have lost it :thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Kev_mk3 said:


> contacted the hire company who have added notes to the affect of "dont pay its a scam" to the account. Got the guys full name, ext number, direct number the works and he agrees dont pay. Only issue is they have my card details so fingers crossed dont take the funds lol :lol:


Who has your card details? The hire company?
If so, don't sweat it - they can't charge your card, even though it's their car.
All that happens is they reveal who was using it at the time.
They don't and can't collect fines on the other company's behalf - the issue is between them and you, not the hire company.

As above, even though you've acknowledged receipt of it, make no further contact or send it back crossed out with NO CONTRACT.
You could always travel back to the "car park", and photo the entrance you were ushered into, but signage may've been temporary, so not sure how that factors into the situation.
If it were me, I'd be asking for unequivocal proof there was a sign at the entrance, not the exit, and that a contract was entered into.
The burden of proof falls upon them, not with you to disprove it.
Don't hold your breath, but do expect more "red" threatening letters, which you're fully entitled to line the cat's litter tray with.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

PJS said:


> Who has your card details? The hire company?
> If so, don't sweat it - they can't charge your card, even though it's their car.
> All that happens is they reveal who was using it at the time.
> They don't and can't collect fines on the other company's behalf - the issue is between them and you, not the hire company.


I think it may be in the terms & conditions that the hire company pays the fine and then charges the customer (with an admin charge on top), so i'd check the contract.
Funnily enough i remember a thread i a little while back, that the person was going to refuse or wanted to alter the contact terms regarding the hire company automatically paying these fines/invoices as he know that they are not lawful.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

I got one from merry hill ukpc cowboys, the advise was to ignore it. I had one letter saying im going to prison and the heavies would come round. After that nothing


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

kh904 said:


> I think it may be in the terms & conditions that the hire company pays the fine and then charges the customer (with an admin charge on top), so i'd check the contract.
> Funnily enough i remember a thread i a little while back, that the person was going to refuse or wanted to alter the contact terms regarding the hire company automatically paying these fines/invoices as he know that they are not lawful.


Don't see how they can, as then whom would you take issue with over the receipt of one?
All to messy with the hire company in the mix, as they'd say where's their payment for the work involved in collecting and refunding.
The enforcement company can't refund your card directly, as their system didn't collect it.

If what you said above has gone on before, then there had to be a big financial incentive for the hire company to be involved rather than just pass on hirer/driver details.
Either that or they thought they'd be liable for hirer's fines - which is poor knowledge of applicable laws/statutes on their behalf!


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

PJS said:


> Don't see how they can, as then whom would you take issue with over the receipt of one?
> All to messy with the hire company in the mix, as they'd say where's their payment for the work involved in collecting and refunding.
> The enforcement company can't refund your card directly, as their system didn't collect it.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you, but unfortunately some hire companies do have it their terms, however unfair or wrong it is.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Kev_mk3 said:


> thats the number on the ticket - the same number thats been engaged all day


That doesnt surprise me...Anytime I was doing contract work on their IT system the phones never stopped ringing.


----------



## Dave3066 (Apr 14, 2011)

Kev_mk3 said:


> I was at Silverstone yesterday and every car was ushered into the big fields to park so i followed suit. I came back to my car at the end of the day to find that i had a parking fine on the window, strange to see but looking around 1 in 3 had them aswell. Now there was no mention of payment by marshals, no signs and no paying stations anywhere. I drove over to a marshal at on the way out and asked were we where meant to pay and how come we had not been advised of this he just thrust a bit of paper in my hand and looked away
> 
> Basically it says that i was to call a number and pay over the phone a fee of £30 to park for the day and if not i would be fined £60 (£30 if i pay within 14days).
> 
> ...


Be useful to drop a copy of this over to Martin Lewis here so it can be added to the list.

:thumb:

Dave


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

That '9' on the date, looks  a bit like a '5'  Wouldn't worry, you wasn't in the car park/field on the 5th July...


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Kev_mk3 said:


> c Only issue is they have my card details so fingers crossed dont take the funds lol :lol:


Call your bank and cancel your card, tell them you've lost it, and no-one will be able to charge anything to it!


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

So do you have every right to refuse to pay if you overstay in super market carpark's the normal 2 hours or however long


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

neilos said:


> That '9' on the date, looks  a bit like a '5'  Wouldn't worry, you wasn't in the car park/field on the 5th July...


not only that you wasn't driving it (their "contract" is with the person who was)


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

I wouldn't cancel your card because then you might end up with the hire company chasing you for money, possibly with further costs. Just make sure the hire company aren't going to pay. I'd check their T&Cs as well just to see where you stand with them and fines/penalties.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

STEALTH K3 said:


> So do you have every right to refuse to pay if you overstay in super market carpark's the normal 2 hours or however long


Yes, it's not lawful to fine or issue penalties (only courts can do that)! They only have the right to charge actual loss suffered by you overstaying. If it's a free car park for 2 hours, they have to prove that they've suffered a loss for overstaying.

If they charged £1 an hour and you overstay an hour, they can only claim £1 loss!


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

andy monty said:


> not only that you wasn't driving it (their "contract" is with the person who was)


Exactly, the onus is on the claimant to prove who was driving! But they request the 'registered keepers' details from the DVLA (for approx £3.50) and chase them regardless of who was driving hoping that they are ignorant of the law!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

keep us informed of what happens fella


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Only the Police and Traffic Wardens can issue fixed penalty notices ,nothing else would stand up in a court of law ,dont contact them at all ignore any notices and any threatening legal action ,they will go away 
I had the same bother in a Tesco car park and i sought advice from several forums


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

kh904 said:


> Yes, it's not lawful to fine or issue penalties (only courts can do that)! They only have the right to charge actual loss suffered by you overstaying. If it's a free car park for 2 hours, they have to prove that they've suffered a loss for overstaying.
> 
> If they charged £1 an hour and you overstay an hour, they can only claim £1 loss!


Ah ok that's usefull to know


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

its basicly an invoice for you staying in thier car park.

they'll threaten you with small claims court but just ignore it


----------



## wickedredvtr (Aug 25, 2008)

as many people have mentioned there needs to be a certain number of signs clearly displaying the contract you as the driver (regardless of whom own the the vehicle) are entering into.

They need to provide evidence of exactly who was the driver at that time, may be easier for them as its a hire car but i would suspect under data protection the hire company would not be able to give this out to private firms, only police.

Try looking on this forum

http://www.consumeractiongroup.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?88-Parking-Traffic-Offences&

there is lots of good advice on here has i have used to fight private companies like these.

My advice would be to read as much as possible first before making your move over what information you give and ask for if you do decide to contact them.

hope you get this sorted.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

many thanks to all that have helped so far


----------

